# anderes Programm steuern?



## Piesbruhder (9. April 2002)

Hallo Leute,
ich bins schon wieder. Diesmal nicht mit eine Frage zu den
Grundlagen. Und zwar geht es um folgendes:

Mein Freund hat vor in C++ ein Programm zu schreiben, dass dem
Programm vortäuscht, jemand würde es benutzen. Wir stellen uns
das ungefähr so vor (Im Bezug auf ein Spiel):

-Gehe geradeaus
-Wenn du an Wand stehst, drehe um 170 Grad
-Wenn du Fein siehst greif an
-Wenn du stirbst starte neu und beginne von vorn
-Wenn du ihn tötest, gucke ob er Gegenstände bei sich hatte
-Wenn er Gegenstände bei sich hatte, hebe auf und beginne von vorn

Ich denke jetzt versteht ihr was gemeint ist (oder?). Das Problem
ist jetzt natürlich größten Teils, dem anderen Programm zu vermitteln,
"So! jetzt greifst du an" oder dem eigenen Programm zu sagen "Hey, da
ist ein Feind!"

Hat jemand ein paar Tips oder sogar eine Lösung?
Ich freu mich auf Antworten, bis denn


----------



## Xeragon (9. April 2002)

Das hängt davon ab, wie die Eingabe im andere Programm gehandelt wird, wenn einfach Windows-Messages verwendet werden, kannst du einfach entsprechende Messages schicken.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (9. April 2002)

Benutz doch mal das Tool Spy++, dort kannst du die Fensterklassen eines Programms und die Nachrichten (fals es, wie Xeragon gesagt hat, Windows_Messages sind) "ausspionieren". Achja das Programm ist bei VisualStudio dabei.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Piesbruhder (9. April 2002)

in EXTRAS hab ich Spy++ entdeckt, meinst du das? Gibt es im
Netz eine Anleitung dafür oder komm ich da mit der Hilfefunktion
aus?

Jedenfalls danke, das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus 



P.S.: Mein neuer Avatar ist doch toll, oder?


----------



## Xeragon (10. April 2002)

Spy++ ist ganz einfach hanzuhaben, provier einfach rum, nach ein paar Minuten hast den Dreh raus (und sonst schau halt in die Hilfe).

wg. Avatar: Hmm, is die Schrift StarTrek TNG oder so ähnlich?


----------

